# Verkleben von PVC-Teichfolie



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hallo, 
Ende April werde ich den Teich auf 2,5m Tiefe baggern. 
Ich werde die Teichfolie die gesamte Teichlänge aufschneiden und dann die Folie nach links und rechts zur Seite ziehen. So kann der Bagger zum vertiefern reingreifen. Anschließend werden die Abläufe verrohrt, Bodenheizung verlegt und eine Betonschicht eingebracht. Vlies wird neu verlegt und dann kommt die Folie wieder zurück, welche dann natürlich nicht mehr ausreicht. 
Nun wird sich jeder fragen, wiso nimmt der nicht einfach eine neue Folie? 
Ganz einfach: 
1- Ich müßte die ganze Rand- und Ufergestaltung zerstören.
2- Meine 1,5mm PVC-Teichfolie ist in einem Top-Zustand. 
3- Es ist ein finanzieller Unterschied, ob ich 160m² kaufen muß oder nur die dann fehlenden 30m². 
Frage: 
Hat von Euch schon jemand PVC-Folie verschweißt, oder geklebt? 
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hallo r.t.,

ich habe Freunden geholfen, grosse Strecken zu kleben. Man muss ganz eindeutig sagen, dass man rein subjektiv nicht den Eindruck hat, gleiche Qualität wie bei Klebung ab Hersteller hinzubekommen. Entscheidend ist, dass die Folie absolut eben auf fester Unterlage liegt und vor dem Verkleben perfekt gereinigt werden kann. Dann geht es recht ordentlich mit der Sandsackmethode: Einige kleine Sandsäcke 5 - 7 kg herstellen. Klebung durchführen und mit den Sandsäcken sichern. Nähte einen Tag später versiegeln. Schwierig ist es eben, jede Wellenbildung der Folie zu vermeiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hi r.t.,

ich habe da einen Link gefunden, der Dir vieleicht weiter helfen könnte.

Dort wurde die Folie mit  Innotec Kleber verklebt.

http://www.krone-igelsberg.de/koiteichanlage.htm

Gruß 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hallo und Dankeschön, 
na das ist doch schon etwas zur Beruhigung. 
Das mit der Flüssigfolie nach dem verkleben ist genial. DANKE OLE. 
Ebenfalls Dankeschön für den Tip mit den Sandsäcken. Ich hätte mit unhandlichen Schalbrettern gearbeitet. DANKE Stefan. 
Krone Igelsberg kenne ich , da war erst ein Mikroskopiekurs. Und Innotec kommt bei der Verrohrung zum Einsatz. Aber ich bleibe mit der Folie doch beim PVC-Kleber. 
Also nochmal Dankeschön für die Tips. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

nur am rande eine bemerkung - innotec oder auch andere hochwertige pu-kleber haben zwar sehr gute hafteigenschaften - doch sind sie nur begrentzt (kleine undichtigkeiten) zum verbinden von folien geeignet.

mich verwundert es schon sehr daß bei einem so hochwertigen bauwerk wie bei der krone in igelsberg nicht mit professionellem epdm klebeband gearbeitet wurde - ich habe mit diesem material eine bahn von etwa 4m angeklebt (nachträglicher pflanzenfilter) und habe seit einem jahr trotz erheblicher dehnung der nahtstelle gute erfahrungen gemacht.

da ich aber wie bei dir rainer pvc folie noch nie geklebt habe will ich mich dazu nicht äußern.
zumindest sah ich aber wie mein folienliferant mit heißluft in seiner halle 30-40m in einem rutsch zusammengeschweißt hat - sah echt easy aus - aber das war auch eine glatte ebene fläche - nicht zu vergleichen mit einem teich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich stand ja persönlich noch nie vor der Qual der Wahl, mir einen Kleber für PVC-Folie auswählen zu müssen (wir haben das genommen, was unsere Bekannten ausgesucht hatten - und gut war's).

PU-Kleber würde ich für PVC Folie ebenfalls nur für die zweitbeste Wahl halten. Heissluftpistole mit möglicherweise nicht perfekt sauberer Folie und zudem noch im Gelände halte ich für ausgesprochen schwierig. Quellschweisskleber funktionierte wie beschrieben ganz ordentlich (wenn auch nicht professionell), bisher hat es jedenfalls gehalten. Vielleicht ein Wunder bei den vielen Leuten, die da gewerkelt haben.

Bei allen Arten von Tapes war ich immer misstrauisch. Wenn Du jetzt von sehr guten Ergebnissen mit EPDN Klebeband berichtest, so ist das ausserordentlich interessant: Wenn es wirklich funktioniert, so ist das DIE Alternative zum Anlösen der Oberflächen und sicher auch für Rainer eine Alternative. Ich fürchte, ich muss meine skeptische Haltung aufgeben   . War das eine neue Folie, die an eine alte (= zwangsläufig verschmutzte) angesetzt wurde, oder hast Du zwei neue Bahnen verklebt ?

Hallo r.t.,

das ist vielleicht doch die bessere (und vor allem schnellere) Alternative.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo stefan,

nix durcheinander bringen - rainer will PVC verkleben.

ich aber habe EPDM (syntetic Kautschuk) geklebt. 
es war eine verbindung einer 1 jahr alten und einer neuen folie.
das tape ist direkt vom hersteller der folie (firestone) und die verbinden damit ganze folienbahnen gewerblich bei großprojekten.

zuerst wird auf beide folien ein leicht anlösender primer aufgetragen - dann einseitig das tape (ca.3-4 mm stark) aufgetragen und dann die zweite bahn folie darüber und angerollt. die klebung bleibt annähernd so elastisch und dehnbar wie das ursprungsmaterial.

zum test habe ich mir mal zwei reststücke zusammengeklebt und probeweise einwenig unfug damit gemacht - glaub mir - das zeug hält bombenfest - zumindest bisher (stark 1jahr)

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Tschulligung für die Verwirrung  8) . Ich war nach Deinem Beitrag auf dem Trip, dass es mit EPDM Tape ein universelles Klebeband für alle Arten von Teichfolie gibt, auf das ich nur noch nicht gestossen war. OK: Also EPDM Tape (nur) für EPDM Folie (wird aber wohl auch für diese DuPont Folie verwendet, die eben kein Kautschuk ist - deshalb wohl auch meine geistige Fehlleistung).

Damit ist meine Welt allerdings auch wieder in Ordnung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo, 
Ich habe heute mit Foilen-Gruber, dem Teichfolien-Hersteller in meiner Nähe telefoniert und der hat mich ebenfalls beruhigt. Von Ihm ist meine jetzige Folie und wenn ich beim gleichen Fabrikat von Ihm bleibe, gibt es keine Probleme. 
Bei denen wird in der Halle übrigens mit Quellschweißmittel und Heißluft verschweißt. Er meinte, dass dies ist im Teich fast nicht möglich ist und sein Kleber ausreicht. Ich werde alle Nähte zusätzlich mit Folienlappen überkleben und dann die Flüssigfolie drauf. 
Gruß r.t.


----------

